# Wax mix?



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

My wife and I made a few practice candles a couple of years ago using poly molds of figures and tapers. We were not happy with the results-the candles were all very soft, and some were hard to remove from the molds. Not knowing what we were doing wrong, we quit for awhile. 

After recently reading a few books on the subject, I know I should have monitored the temperature of the wax, and maybe used a release agent occassionally on the molds. My question is this - Do you all use 100% beeswax or a mixture of paraffin and beeswax. Most general candle making books are very vague on the subject, and other sources have said add 10,20, even 50% paraffin. The video from Brushy Mtn. even says to add something like 20% tallow from the butcher, and later they also add 1lb of paraffin to 5 lbs of the beeswax/tallow mixture.

I would like to make and sell pure beeswax candles, but not at the expense of quality and durability. So, can anyone give me their recipe for a good comprimise such as 10% paraffin, or any other tips and hints? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Eddie


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I make 100% beeswax candles, nothing added. I also sell pure beeswax to others to make 100% beeswax candles. Beeswax burns longer and cleaner than parrafin because it IS harder. Beeswax is actually added to parrafin to make parrafin candles harder. 

Pure beeswax melts at over 140F, but is pliable at cooler temps. After pouring your candle, it will take a couple days to cure to it's final hardness. If they are very soft in normal room temp, maybe you have honey mixed in with the beeswax? Are you sure it is 100% pure natural beeswax? Also, if you are adding scent oils or liquid dyes to your beeswax, that can make it softer.
As for being hard to remove from molds, sometimes if the wax temp is very hot(over 200F) the wax sticks more to molds. (I usually pour somewhere between 150-80.) Let them fully cool before trying to demold them. It sometimes helps to put them in the fridge if they won't come out of the mold after cooling. 
You can also try lubricating your mold with spray cooking oil, like "PAM", or purchase some of the mold release spray silicone made for that purpose.
As for tallow, no offense Brushy Mountain, but eeeeewwwwww! Perhap they were just demonstrating traditional methods....some people like to recreate primitive lifestyles and impliments. 
Tallow was the traditional candle making material for eons but has drawbacks such as smell and it is very soft. The 'rich folks' burned beeswax.
One of the reasons monks in Europe were so often keepers of bees was for the beeswax, which was required for the candles, as tallow was not allowed in churches and was considered unclean.
Sheri


----------



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the advice, Sheri. We were using wax purchased from one of the reputable suppliers in a 5 lb block since it was our first year with bees. Next time I will monitor the temp better, too. 

The video from Brushy Mtn confused me a little. I know it was made in 1992 or 93, but it was contradictory to many other sources of information. It definately advised using tallow obtained in 5 lb buckets from the slaughterhouse to add to the beeswax, in addition to about 20% paraffin. Also, they were very clear in their demonstration to NOT use beeswax in rolled candles, only sheets of paraffin. What's the point of selling candles imprinted with cell patterns if it contains no beeswax? Upon looking at the catalogs I have, I found only pure beeswax sheets are now sold. Did something change? 

I think I'll stick to 100% beeswax and try it again.

Thanks,
Eddie


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Ed
I guess Brushy Mtn has just come down a notch in my esteem. I had heard good things about them, never dealt with them myself. This place is a bee supply house? I think that video definitely is steering folks in the wrong direction. What is the title of the video, out of curiousity? Is it somehow exclusive to "primitive recreation" or traditional candle making? I guess that doesn't compute either because I think rolled candles is a fairly recent development (not sure here).
I was not making candles in '92 but I have never heard of parrafin sheets.......but they would be easy to make on the same presses, but would be much cheaper to produce. My cynical brain tells me they might have been selling them at the time?








Good luck on your next batch.....beeswax candles are worth the extra effort.
Sheri


----------



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

Sheri, 
The name of the video is "Candlemaking for Everyone". They were selling paraffin sheets that they got from Dadant. Dianna Sammataro(?), the now highly esteemed bee researcher, was Dadant's representative in the video. I am disappointed in the video, but I still like Brushy Mtn's equiptment very much. I think they really need to update that video before they confuse more of us aspiring candlemakers. I am looking forward to producing candles and honey/beeswax soap in the future. Thanks for your help.

Eddie


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

If I'm remembering correctly, a few years back those embossed sheets for rolled candles were 50% beeswax and 50% paraffin from several suppliers.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

Even the Catholic church no longer uses 100%
beeswax candles. They order 51% beeswax and
49% paraffin, even for the fancy hand-decorated
candles. It is purely a cost consideration,
proving that even dogma gives way to cash.

I know this because I've taken the backstage
tour at AI Root, one of the larger candle
makers, certainly one of the oldest.

Brushy Mountain is a fine company, owned and
run by a very ethical couple. If the video
mentions tallow, it is likely because the
video is outdated. They have some videos
in their list that were made in the 1970s,
but have never sold enough copies to justify
updating any of them. I am sure if you called
and asked anyone at Brushy Mountain, they 
would not suggest using tallow, and would
sing the praises of 100% beeswax candles
as opposed to anything else.

Adding paraffin to one's wax certainly is
possible, but trying to get and maintain a 
good mix of two very different substances 
with different melting points may be a
real hassle for someone with only basic
equipment. The big boys start with flakes
of wax and paraffin, which are mechanically
mixed in the correct ratio, pour the still
solid mix of flakes into the mold, and then 
apply heat to melt the flakes.

Anyway, you can _smell_ the difference.
Smells to me like Christmas, as German
Lutherans are among the last of the low-tech
old-school hold-outs, using real candles
on trees, and at Christmas Eve services.
(We do the candles on Christmas Eve only,
and use electric lights other days, as
a Halon dispensing system for the library
would be expensive, and no one wants a 
Halon headache during the holidays.)

I've spent many a Christmas Eve standing or
sitting with a fire extinguisher next to my 
left leg, locking pin pulled just in case I 
need that extra half-second. Its tradition, 
after all. A responsibility of the first-born 
son.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Glad to hear Brushy Mountain would recommend beeswax now, after all, they cater to beekeepers!!I have been looking at their catalog this evening and they have some interesting things, I just may have to become a customer.....

It is intersting that the embossed sheets have gone from 100% parrafin to partially parrafin and now 100% beeswax, most have made the opposite transition.

>>>>Even the Catholic church no longer uses 100%
beeswax candles. <<<
Catholic church uses only 51% but Russian Orthadox,least the ones around here, still use 100% in their candles.
Ummm, what is a Halon dispensing system?
Sheri


----------



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

Halon is a gas used in fixed fire extinguishing systems. Sort of like a normal overhead sprinkler sytem without the water. Used mainly in places such as computer rooms full of servers and other expensive equipment that would be destroyed by water. 

Jim, I'm a firefighter, and the thought of a Christmas tree and open flame makes me cringe.  I guess I'll just look at it as job security. LOL.


----------



## Jim Fischer (Jan 5, 2001)

> the thought of a Christmas tree and open flame 
> makes me cringe.

Oh, don't be such a wuss! Not long ago, all
anyone had was candles for lighting the tree,
and only a FEW houses burned down every
Christmas.









Not to worry, we keep enough fire-fighting
assets within easy reach to foam the entire
tree in seconds, and the candles stay lit 
for no more than a few hours, pets are
banished from the room, and small children
are held by the hand. After all, the tree
is in a room lined with floor-to-ceiling
bookcases holding MY books!


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all. I'm new to BeeSource. I've enjoyed lurking today. I read the comments on Brushy Mountain recommending tallow in beeswax candles. Just like Brushy Mountain, my family is located in NC. NC has a large Moravian Church population and the beeswax/tallow candles are a tradition here. Members of the Moravian Church get together and use the older style metal molds to make candles at Christmas each year. They attach red trim to the bottoms of the candles, probaby cloth or ribbon at one time, but now red crepe paper. At several services during the Christmas season they have what is known as the "Moravian Love Feast," where they light their candles as they sing hymns, then gather for hot cross buns, sugar cake and "Moravian Coffee," a very sweet coffee I am told. Like most of you, I prefer 100% pure beeswax, but I understand the instructions to add tallow as it is tradition in this area. 
Susan


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Susan
Welcome to the forum!
I think that is a really nice tradition. I sold a pallet of beeswax to a gentleman down your way a year or so ago for just that purpose, never heard of the "Moravian Love Feast" before that.
Sheri


----------



## Big Ed (Jul 1, 2005)

Ahh, yes. That explains alot. Wish they had been more clear in the video. Thanks, Susan.....and welcome!


----------



## Kurt Bower (Aug 28, 2002)

Getting back to the original question... What makes a candle soft?
I recommend using only light colored cappings wax for your candles. This wax seems to harden better than the darker waxes.
Yes, you can make candles out of any colored beeswax, but the darker ones tend to be softer and more susceptible to damage.
100% beeswax is the way to go.
During colonial times 20% tallow was a common practice.

Kurt


----------



## jamiev (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim 
Your "
fire extinguisher with the pin pulled on Christmas eve" posts made me laugh out loud...


----------

